# Trial in Magdeburg



## To-bi-bo (14. April 2013)

Guten Abend Trialer-Gemeinde!

Weil wir in Magdeburg nun immer mehr Leute werden, die Trial fahren, wollte ich mal einen Thread für Terminabsprachen aufmachen. Vielleicht schaffen wir es auch mal wieder in großer Runde trialen zu gehen! 


gruß Tobias


PS: Wäre es nicht mal sinnvoll hier ein Lokalforum einzuführen?


----------



## Pipo33 (15. April 2013)

Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (15. April 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> PS: Wäre es nicht mal sinnvoll hier ein Lokalforum einzuführen?



OT: Die Threads pro Region funktionieren sehr gut. Termine und Sessions sind das Einzige was wirklich regional spezifisch ist. Alle anderen Herangehensweisen verkleinern nur künstlich die Community, was in unserem Fall ehr ungügnstig wäre   Generell dürft ihr aber natürlich jederzeit (in eigenen Threads) gerne Vorschläge zur Umorganisation des Forums machen.


So und jetzt raus, radeln!


----------



## To-bi-bo (15. April 2013)

Ich meinte damit hier ein Unterforum im Trialbereich, wie Media und Kaufberatung 
Dass die Regio Threads funktionieren sieht man ja


----------



## baschti (15. April 2013)

Ich bin ab nächster Woche dabei! Hab dann immer ab ca. 15 Uhr Zeit - außer Mittwoch, da ist Trial Training in Calbe!  Bis dahin!


----------



## To-bi-bo (15. April 2013)

Falls du mal nen Platz im Auto nach Calbe frei hast, dann würde ich mich sehr über eine PN freuen. Ansonsten geben wir hier einfach die Termine raus, wenn wir fahren.


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. April 2013)

Wir wollen am Sonntag eine kleine Session starten.
Treffpunkt ist 13:00 neben dem Dom, falls ihr noch eine Handynummer braucht, könnt ihr eine PN schreiben.

gruß Tobias


----------



## baschti (22. April 2013)

Mahlzeit! Wer wäre morgen bei ner Runde Rad Spocht dabei?


----------



## To-bi-bo (24. April 2013)

Morgen gegen 15 Uhr Trial? Treffpunkt wo?

Edit:/ Wird wohl eher 17:00-17:30 ...


----------



## baschti (25. April 2013)

Morjen! Bei mir bleibt's heute bei ner Runde MTB. 
Morgen wollte ich aber mit Philip in MD fahren. Wird denke ich so gegen 4 bis 5 und dann entweder in Buckau oder Start Petriförder und dann Richtung City. Können uns ja morgen noch mal kurzschließen..


----------



## To-bi-bo (25. April 2013)

Also 17 Uhr heute steht, denke Treffpunkt grob am Allee Center.. Matze und Basti kommen auch aus Stadtfeld angerollt 
Morgen wäre ich bestimmt auch dabei, kenne in Buckau ja kaum Spots.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtremeHunter (25. April 2013)

Ich häng mich hier auch mal rein, morgen wäre ich auch gerne wieder dabei.

War lustig heute, auch wenn ich mehr gequatscht habe, als ich gefahren bin .


----------



## To-bi-bo (25. April 2013)

Morgen sind wir wohl in Buckau, wir sollten schauen, dass es nicht zu spät wird.. Gegen Abend steigt die Regengefahr doch erheblich und wir wollten ja noch grillen.


----------



## XtremeHunter (25. April 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Morgen sind wir wohl in Buckau, wir sollten schauen, dass es nicht zu spät wird.. Gegen Abend steigt die Regengefahr doch erheblich und wir wollten ja noch grillen.



Ich hab den ganzen Tag frei und richte mich nach euch.


----------



## dende24 (29. April 2013)

Huhu, wo fahrt Ihr denn immer?
Habe auch angefangen in das Thema rein zu finden, aber so gut wie keine Erfahrungen. 
Hätte schon Interesse an nen paar anfängertauglichen Routen. 

Grüße


----------



## To-bi-bo (29. April 2013)

Hi,

Trial hat aber nix mit Trails zu tun! Wir hüpfen mehr auf der Stelle und so was ;-) 

Gruß


----------



## dende24 (29. April 2013)

Alter Verwalter... Ich lauf heut komplett neben der Spur... Ich hab die ganze Zeit Trail gelesen  Sorry, vergesst es einfach xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (29. April 2013)

Morgen werde ich wohl gegen 14:30 fahren gehen. Wer sich anschließen möchte --> PN oder sms


----------



## XtremeHunter (29. April 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Morgen werde ich wohl gegen 14:30 fahren gehen. Wer sich anschließen möchte --> PN oder sms



Ich bin dabei, wenn ich vom Amt zurück bin... Ich hoffe die beeilen sich ein wenig.


----------



## To-bi-bo (2. Mai 2013)

Morgen wäre ich für 2 Stunden dabei, wer hat noch Lust? Zeitlich bin ich flexibel!


----------



## Akira (4. Mai 2013)

hat jemand heute Lust zu fahren

Werde mich wohl zw. 15-15:30Uhr Richtung SH1 (Unisporthalle) bewegen.


----------



## To-bi-bo (5. Mai 2013)

Werde morgen nicht fahren können, würde aber gerne Dienstag eine Runde drehen, vielleicht schon mit dem neuen Rahmen 

Ich kann circa ab 15 Uhr, gerne auch später.


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. Mai 2013)

Freitag/morgen jemand beim Trialn dabei?
Bin zeitlich sehr flexibel (10-18 Uhr)!
 @basti: Ich hätte da einen Nietauftrag für dich


----------



## To-bi-bo (16. Mai 2013)

Morgen 15:30 Trial, Treffpunkt per PN.


----------



## baschti (16. Mai 2013)

.. soll ich direkt n Revolver mitbringen? Brauche ja erstmal ne Kette zum üben


----------



## To-bi-bo (16. Mai 2013)

Hab schon, danke


----------



## Pipo33 (16. Mai 2013)

Gehts auch früher? Morgen Nachmittag solls regnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (16. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, morgen nachmittag ist tatsächlich Gewitter angesagt. Dann werde ich mich wohl gegen 11 Uhr aufs Rad schwingen und hoffen, dass der Basti am Sonntag Zeit zum fahren hat.


----------



## Pipo33 (16. Mai 2013)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## baschti (17. Mai 2013)

Na wenn's so wie beim letzten Mal "regnet", können wir's ruhig beim Nachmittag belassen  Hab das Rad eh dabei und das Wetterradar im Auge..


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. Mai 2013)

Morgen wird absolut perfektes Trialwetter. Wenn ich das Rad bis dahin in den Griff bekomme, dann komme ich mit Trialen, ansonsten würde ich die Kamera schnappen und euch beim Fahren stören 

13:00 an der Frauenkirche?


----------



## Pipo33 (19. Mai 2013)

nicht schon wieder frauenkirche...


----------



## To-bi-bo (19. Mai 2013)

Dann mach halt einen anderen Vorschlag!


----------



## Pipo33 (19. Mai 2013)

Können wir dann abquatschen. Treffpunkt kann ja erstmal bleiben


----------



## dende24 (20. Mai 2013)

Hey ho 
Nachdem ich nun genau gelesen  und mich eingehender mit dem Thema "Gleichgewicht" beschäftigt habe, wollte ich fragen, ob ich mich euch einfach mal anschließen darf. Fahre zwar kein Trial, aber würde gern ein besseres Gleichgewicht auf dem Bike bekommen und da sind ein paar Hinweise oder Kniffe vielleicht gar nicht so falsch?!

Grüße


----------



## To-bi-bo (21. Mai 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Hey ho
> Nachdem ich nun genau gelesen  und mich eingehender mit dem Thema "Gleichgewicht" beschäftigt habe, wollte ich fragen, ob ich mich euch einfach mal anschließen darf. Fahre zwar kein Trial, aber würde gern ein besseres Gleichgewicht auf dem Bike bekommen und da sind ein paar Hinweise oder Kniffe vielleicht gar nicht so falsch?!
> 
> Grüße



Kannst natürlich gerne mal vorbeischauen, haben öfter mal Leute auf dem Mountainbike dabei 

Heute 17:00 bei mir vor der Haustür? - habe einen neuen Spot gefunden, würde den gerne mal ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtremeHunter (21. Mai 2013)

Ich bin eigentlich auch nur mit dem MTB dabei. Hat mir bis jetzt echt gut geholfen.
Nachdem meine Lyrik aber grade nicht funktionieren möchte, bin ich heute leider nicht dabei


----------



## Pipo33 (21. Mai 2013)

17 Uhr wird knapp bei mir. Wo genau soll denn der Spot sein?


----------



## To-bi-bo (21. Mai 2013)

Ist in der Straße "Im Elbbahnhof" 

Link war falsch..


Sucht mal bei Google Maps nach Magdeburg Elbbahnhof.. dann solltet ihr das finden..


----------



## dende24 (21. Mai 2013)

Also Bock hab ich schon, muss nur gucken ob ich das zeitlich schaffe. Wollte nochma zu Rad der Stadt und hab auch nur bis 19Uhr Zeit. Aber für ne kleine Einweisung sollte es reichen 
Hab allerdings noch keine richtigen Schuhe, aber meine Plattformer sind schon da.


----------



## To-bi-bo (23. Mai 2013)

@baschti Morgen eine Runde am selben Spot wie beim letzten Mal? Bin zeitlich flexibel, wenn es nicht allzu spät Abends ist.


----------



## XtremeHunter (24. Mai 2013)

Ich würde mich auch einklinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (24. Mai 2013)

16:30 am Spot an der Elbe


----------



## To-bi-bo (28. Mai 2013)

Die Woche nochmal das schlechte Wetter vertreiben? Falls möglich würde ich auch mal deinen Rohloffnieter in Anspruch nehmen Basti  Meine Kette ist ja leider falschrum..


----------



## Pipo33 (28. Mai 2013)

Heute ist schlecht bei mir. Wenn dann müssen wir das eh spontan entschieden. Obwohl ich glaube, dass das Wetter da nicht mitspielt :-\


----------



## To-bi-bo (28. Mai 2013)

Ich geh jetzt gleich erstmal nen Stündchen rollen, hab mir endlich wieder dünne Griffe draufgemacht 

EDIT:/ War eben 1,5h mit dünnen Griffen und einer neu geflexten HR-Felge unterwegs.. Kein Knacken mehr, endlich fühl ich mich auf dem Hobel wohl


----------



## Pipo33 (29. Mai 2013)

Hauptsache ohne mich flexen...


----------



## To-bi-bo (29. Mai 2013)

Pipo33 schrieb:


> Hauptsache ohne mich flexen...



Keine Sorge, nach oder vor dem nächsten Fahren wird geflext


----------



## Jerry (30. Mai 2013)

Da bin ich nun schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit in diesem Forum, aber einen Magdeburger Thread hab ich noch nie im Trialforum gesehen.

Hoch lebe die Inovation!

Die nächsten Tag soll es ja regnen, aber ich verfolge den Thread jetzt immer fleißig mit und werde mich zu den Treffen auch sicherlich (wenn die Arbeit nicht dazwischen funkt) anschließen. Also fleißig weiter Terminvorschläge. 

Bei mir geht übrigens auch mal Vormittag (so 09-12Uhr). Kann ja sein, dass jemand von euch da auch mal zu Hause Langeweile hat.


----------



## To-bi-bo (30. Mai 2013)

Ich bin auch vormittags für Späße zu haben.. Donnerstags und Freitags hab ich da eh keine Uni 
Kennen wir uns überhaupt schon?


----------



## Akira (30. Mai 2013)

Hmm, ich kannte mal jemanden der Jerry hieß. So 2002 war das, als ich angefangen hab in MD zu studieren. Einen Christof gab es da noch und noch jemanden, den ich sogar vor Wochen mal wieder in MD gesehen hatte. Name ist mir aber entfallen.

Bei Zeiten komme ich acuh mal wieder mit. mal sehn ob ich dann mit den neuen Griffen immer noch Blasen bekomme


----------



## Jerry (30. Mai 2013)

Akira schrieb:


> Hmm, ich kannte mal jemanden der Jerry hieß. So 2002 war das, als ich angefangen hab in MD zu studieren. Einen Christof gab es da noch und noch jemanden, den ich sogar vor Wochen mal wieder in MD gesehen hatte. Name ist mir aber entfallen.



Also 2002 das passt auf mich. "Spitz"name passt auch. Ich bin damals ein Cresent gefahren (schwarz, orange). Christoph arbeitet nach meinem letzten Stand in Hamburg. Matzman war noch oft dabei, aber mit einem Steve sind wir damals häufiger gefahren.

Wer bist du denn?!


Vor Wochen gesehen, das kann Matzman sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (30. Mai 2013)

Erkennst du da wem auf den Bild?

Hab mal schnell welche von 2005 rausgesucht!


----------



## To-bi-bo (30. Mai 2013)

Ah, da sind ja Basti und Matze 
Ich hatte dich als Jerad in Erinnerung? Ich bin schon mit euch in Olvenstedt (an der Schule) gefahren


----------



## Jerry (30. Mai 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Ah, da sind ja Basti und Matze
> Ich hatte dich als Jerad in Erinnerung? Ich bin schon mit euch in Olvenstedt (an der Schule) gefahren



Hi Tobi,

das wird aber Gerard geschrieben nicht Jerad


----------



## To-bi-bo (30. Mai 2013)

Ich musste grad auch lange überlegen 

Wenn das Wetter morgen mal eine Stunde keinen Regen bringt, werde ich eine Runde rollen gehen.


----------



## Jerry (30. Mai 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Ich musste grad auch lange überlegen
> 
> Wenn das Wetter morgen mal eine Stunde keinen Regen bringt, werde ich eine Runde rollen gehen.



So kurzfristig wirds morgen leider nichts, da wartet noch etwas Arbeit auf mich. Ich guck morgen mal was nächste Woche so anliegt. Vielleicht finden wir einen Termin.


----------



## Jerry (30. Mai 2013)

Tobi dann bist du das?


----------



## To-bi-bo (30. Mai 2013)

Jerry schrieb:


> Tobi dann bist du das?



 Ja, so siehts aus 

Momentan bin ich aber darauf unterwegs:


----------



## Jerry (30. Mai 2013)

Heißes Gerät


----------



## Akira (30. Mai 2013)

Ja links auf dem Bild, das müsstest du doch sein. Oder Jerry?
Die anderen beiden sagen mit jetzt nicht. Aber ich glaube es war Steve den ich geshen hab. Der name sagt mir jetzt wieder was. Er fuhr auf einem weißen Fully rum.

Und ich hatte damals ein Giant CC Rad  Farbe war so Zink glänzend mit Gelben Anteilen. Also damals noch kein Trialer. Naja im Moment auch nur gelegentlich.

Also an einer Schule in Olbenstedt bin ich auch mal gewesen. Da hab ich mir mein Loch im Schienbein geholt, als ich von den Pedalen abgerutscht bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (31. Mai 2013)

@Akira

Das hast du richtig gesehen, ich bin links.

Allerdings kann ich mich an niemand mit einem Giant CC Zink+Gelb erinnern.
Kannst du nicht mal ein Bild zeigen? 

Greez


----------



## Akira (1. Juni 2013)

So hab da mal was vorbereitet. Alle Bilder von 2002. Das von mir ist von 2006. ich bin immer so selten drauf 

http://s171.photobucket.com/user/SYLVERSURFER/library/Trial MD 2002

PW:   TMD2002


----------



## Jerry (2. Juni 2013)

Is ja mal genial. Ich kann mich an den Tag erinnern und vor allem das Gelände.

Da war das Rad noch ganz neu.

Wir sind aber nicht oft zusammen unterwegs gewesen! 

Vielen Dank für die Bilder - Haaammer!


Jerry


----------



## To-bi-bo (3. Juni 2013)

Heute wer dabei? Ich würde gegen 15 Uhr fahren wollen.


----------



## Pipo33 (3. Juni 2013)

Heute ist schlecht. Ich könnte morgen Vormittag oder nach 17 Uhr


----------



## To-bi-bo (3. Juni 2013)

Morgen Nachmittag 17 Uhr klingt am sinnvollsten.. Kann ich noch nicht 100%ig sagen, habe am Freitag ne Klausur und muss noch lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baschti (3. Juni 2013)

Mahlzeit! Schön das sich noch ein paar mehr in die Runde eingefunden haben.. Besonders wo ich jetzt 2 Wochen Urlaub hab  Also ich bin morgen dabei! 
  @Jerry: Gibt's denn das Gelände noch?

 @tobi: ..wäre aber für 1700 - soll ich dann den Revolver mitbringen?


----------



## Jerry (3. Juni 2013)

@baschti 
Ne das gibt es nicht mehr. Das war mal am Wissenschafthafen, wäre wahrscheinlich eh unter Wasser.


----------



## To-bi-bo (3. Juni 2013)

Ich war heute schon fahren, morgen um 17 Uhr klingt gut.. Wo treffen wir uns?

PS: Dickes JA zum Revolver


----------



## To-bi-bo (4. Juni 2013)

Ich schlage als Treffpunkt einfach mal Frauenkloster vor.. Der Spot mit den Steinen steht doch noch sehr unter Wasser..


----------



## Pipo33 (4. Juni 2013)

Beim Schauspielhaus?


----------



## To-bi-bo (4. Juni 2013)

Ne Treffpunkt erstmal beim Kloster, bei den Natursteinen. Dann gerne auch woanders hin!


----------



## To-bi-bo (5. Juni 2013)

Schlechte Nachricht für uns: Der Fahrradaktionstag am Samstag wird wegen des Hochwassers abgesagt. (Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/FAT.MD)

Ich schlage vor, dass wir uns dann Samstag trotzdem zum Fahren treffen.


----------



## Pipo33 (5. Juni 2013)

ja!!!! wäre super wenn wir mal wieder in ner riesen meute trialen würden


----------



## To-bi-bo (10. Juni 2013)

Der Bedarf an Helfern ist gesichert, sodass man sich heute auch mal eine Runde Trial gönnen darf.
Basti wollte gegen 17 Uhr los, ich bin auch dabei.
 @_baschti_ Bitte an den Rohloff-Nieter denken 

EDIT:/ Ohne neues Innenlager werde ich wohl heute nicht mehr fahren können.. Die beiden die ich hier liegen habe sind leider kaputt

EDIT EDIT:/ hab jetzt das bessere von beiden eingebaut und bestelle gleich beim Trialmarkt ein neues.


----------



## Pipo33 (10. Juni 2013)

Also fahren ja? Nein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (10. Juni 2013)

Fahren ja, am Frauenkloster um 17:00


----------



## Pipo33 (10. Juni 2013)

Ich werde wohl heute Abend fahren. Will jetzt noch ein bisschen sonne genießen ;-)


----------



## Jerry (10. Juni 2013)

So ich bin am Donnerstag mit Radl unterwegs - Ab ca. 15Uhr. Hat jemand Lust sich anzuschließen? Ich werde auch noch Matze und Basti fragen, vielleicht kommen die beiden nach (meist ab 17-18Uhr)?! 

Für Treffpunkte bin ich offen - meine Vorschläge sind Olvenstedt (Olven 1).

Greez


----------



## Jerry (11. Juni 2013)

Na hat wohl keiner Zeit von euch?! vielleicht sag ich noch mal das ich AB 15Uhr fahre ca bis 20Uhr.
Olvenstedt ist nur ein Vorschlag !

Greez


----------



## To-bi-bo (12. Juni 2013)

Doch klar, Donnerstag hab ich sicherlich 2-3 Stunden Zeit. Wobei mir aufgrund fehlender Mobilität Kloster der lieben Frauen lieber wäre. Basti, Philipp? Wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## Jerry (12. Juni 2013)

meinetwegen gern Kloster!


----------



## Pipo33 (12. Juni 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei ;-)


----------



## Jerry (12. Juni 2013)

Da der Treffpunkt jetzt klar ist - Kloster unserer lieben Frauen - bleibt die Frage ab wann ihr Zeit habt?

Treffen wir uns dann hinter dem Kloster auf der Wiese mit den Natursteinmauern?


----------



## To-bi-bo (12. Juni 2013)

Ich bin gegen 16:00-16:30 da.. Hab davor noch Uni und schreibe Freitag wieder eine Klausur, nächste Woche geht es Donnerstag dann auch wieder eher.

PS: Tretlager gewechselt und morgen früh gibt's noch Physio.. Damit weder Rad noch Körper mucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (12. Juni 2013)

Super. pipo wann kommst du?


----------



## To-bi-bo (12. Juni 2013)

@baschti

Das mit deiner Ecke tut mir leid: https://vimeo.com/66828161


----------



## Pipo33 (12. Juni 2013)

je später um so besser. ich will nicht in der brütender hitze fahren.

Und Basti... Das nächste mal trittst du gefälligst in die Pedale ^^


----------



## baschti (13. Juni 2013)

Bin heute beim Kanu Training, wollte aber morgen in MD ne Runde fahrn.. Irgendwer dabei?


----------



## To-bi-bo (13. Juni 2013)

Stimmt.. das mit dem Kanufahren hast du ja am Dienstag erzählt 
Morgen könnte ich nur vormittags (10:30-13:00), danach muss ich für die Klausur lernen, die schreibe ich um 19:15 -.-

Gleich bin ich, denke mal so gegen 16:30 am Kloster!


----------



## To-bi-bo (13. Juni 2013)

Was ist nun? Morgen 10:30 Kloster oder ist euch das zu früh 
Wenn ihr keine Lust habt, dann bleib ich im Bett liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pipo33 (13. Juni 2013)

Ich hab halb 1 nen Friseur Termin ^^ Ich will aber auch mal ausschlafen Morgen. Dann lieber am Wochenende


----------



## To-bi-bo (13. Juni 2013)

Okay, regnet ja eh gerade... Dann Samstag!


----------



## Pipo33 (15. Juni 2013)

Wann wollen wir am Samstag fahren??? Ich wäre für späten Nachmittag. Außer das Wetter ist nicht so drückend dann auch gerne früher.


----------



## To-bi-bo (15. Juni 2013)

Später Nachmittag klingt gut! 17 Uhr, 18 Uhr? Kloster?


----------



## Pipo33 (15. Juni 2013)

Na dann treffen wir uns um 5 am Kloster. 

Irgendwelche Einwände?


----------



## To-bi-bo (19. Juni 2013)

Jemand Lust heute Nacht eine Runde fahren zu gehen. So von 11-2 Uhr sollten es erträgliche 20°C sein..


----------



## baschti (20. Juni 2013)

..es soll Leute geben, die zu diesen Tageszeiten schlafen ;-)
Morgen Nachmittag soll's sich doch auch wieder abgekühlt und beruhigt haben - irgendwer dabei?


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. Juni 2013)

Also wie schon geschrieben: Ich werde morgen fahren, allerdings schon um 10 Uhr morgens - falls noch wer Zeit haben sollte und nicht schläft, dann müsste ich nicht allein fahren.


----------



## Jerry (27. Juni 2013)

So wie es aussieht bin ich am Montag mits Radl unterwegs.

Ich habe AB 16Uhr geplant und zeitlich ist nach hinten alles offen. 

Jemand dabei?

Greez


----------



## dende24 (27. Juni 2013)

macht jemand von euch heut was?
wollt eventuell zum dom, aber alleine hab ich nich so recht lust^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (27. Juni 2013)

Montag klingt gut..! Heute nicht, morgen vielleicht kurz.. Musste die letzten Tage einfach etwas zurückstecken.. Viel Uni und Körper schonen..


----------



## Jerry (27. Juni 2013)

matze kommt auch und hat den Wissenschaftshafen vorgeschlagen.


----------



## To-bi-bo (27. Juni 2013)

Jerry schrieb:


> matze kommt auch und hat den Wissenschaftshafen vorgeschlagen.



gute Idee, ich hoffe mein Praktikum dauert nicht zu lange.. damit ich auch um 16 uhr schon da bin.


----------



## baschti (28. Juni 2013)

Ich bin für heute und morgen. Wer war noch gleich dabei und wo?


----------



## To-bi-bo (28. Juni 2013)

Wenn es heute Nachmittag vom Wetter her erträglich ist, dann würde ich vielleicht sogar auf eine Geburtstagsrunde mitkommen


----------



## baschti (28. Juni 2013)

Na dann bring Kuchen mit :-D
Ich Ruf dich an wenn ich Feierabend mache..


----------



## To-bi-bo (28. Juni 2013)

baschti schrieb:


> Na dann bring Kuchen mit :-D
> Ich Ruf dich an wenn ich Feierabend mache..



Okay, von 16-19 Uhr sollte ich auch Zeit haben.. PS: Ich wünsch mir eine Club Mate


----------



## Pipo33 (30. Juni 2013)

Bleibt es bei morgen 16 Uhr???


----------



## To-bi-bo (30. Juni 2013)

Ich habe leider am Freitag mein Freilaufritzel geschrottet.. Ja bitte erspart euch die Kommentare.. Ich werde wohl nach meinem Praktikum mal bei euch vorbeischauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pipo33 (30. Juni 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Ich habe leider am Freitag mein Freilaufritzel geschrottet.. Ja bitte erspart euch die Kommentare.. Ich werde wohl nach meinem Praktikum mal bei euch vorbeischauen!



Wie denn das? Hast du nicht noch ne kurbel plus Freilauf rum liegen?


----------



## To-bi-bo (30. Juni 2013)

Pipo33 schrieb:


> Wie denn das? Hast du nicht noch ne kurbel plus Freilauf rum liegen?



Hab leider erst beim Treter gemerkt, dass die Freilaufklinke nicht richtig saß.. Dann hats einmal laut geknallt, alle haben mich angeschaut und mein Freilauf hat jetzt neuerdings schön viel Leerweg  
Paket ist aber schon gepackt und geht morgen zum Jan und hoffentlich am Mittwoch wieder zurück zu mir. (brauche eh noch neue Kettenspanner, die alten sind so eingedellt, dass ich die Kette nicht mehr gespannt bekomme..
Meine Ersatzkurbel würde am Innenlager schleifen, die muss ich dann wohl bei Gelegenheit mal verkaufen


----------



## Jerry (30. Juni 2013)

jemand morgen mit dabei? Schade das tobi´s freilaufende kaputt ist? ich fahre ab ca 16Uhr und bin denke gegen 18Uhr mit matze am Wissenschaftshafen.


----------



## Jerry (1. Juli 2013)

Keiner meldet sich?! Na gut, fahre ich halt erstmal allein und dann mit Matze


----------



## Pipo33 (1. Juli 2013)

Ich bin dabei du Birne ^^
16 Uhr Wissenschaftshafen geht klar. Aber wo genau ist dort ein Spot?


----------



## Jerry (1. Juli 2013)

keine Ahnung. wir können uns vorher auch woanders treffen. !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pipo33 (1. Juli 2013)

Keine Ahnung ist schon mal gut ^^ Na dann lass uns bei dem Wendekreis treffen und von dort weiter sehen

Edit: mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich noch ne Klausur Konsultation habe. Die geht wahrscheinlich bis um 5. Dann fahrt ihr einfach dort und ich höre euch dann schon ;-)


----------



## Jerry (1. Juli 2013)

Weil ich jetzt nicht weis wo ich um 5 bin, ruf mich einfach kurz. Meine Handynr schreib ich dir gleich per PM.


----------



## To-bi-bo (3. Juli 2013)

Wenn Freitag meine Kurbel zurück ist, dann hätte ich Lust eine Runde fahren zu gehen..


----------



## XtremeHunter (3. Juli 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Wenn Freitag meine Kurbel zurück ist, dann hätte ich Lust eine Runde fahren zu gehen..



Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Pipo33 (4. Juli 2013)

Dito!

Edit: ich fahr auch mit euch wenn Tobis Kurbel nicht da ist  ^^


----------



## Jerry (5. Juli 2013)

ich hatte pipo schon gesagt, das ich am Montag ab Ca 17Uhr unterwegs bin.

wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## To-bi-bo (5. Juli 2013)

bin dabei


----------



## Jerry (8. Juli 2013)

Wo treffen wir uns? Kloster?!


----------



## Pipo33 (8. Juli 2013)

Bin ich dafür


----------



## XtremeHunter (8. Juli 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (8. Juli 2013)

ok dann bin ich gegen 17Uhr am Kloster. auf das es nicht zu warm wird.


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. Juli 2013)

17 Uhr passt mir gut, vorrausgesetzt, dass die Post noch kommt. 

.... mal schauen - bisher ist noch kein Paket angekommen.


......... Immernoch keine Kurbel - ich werde also morgen um 16-17 Uhr fahren gehen. @baschti und die anderen: Habt ihr Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Pipo33 (8. Juli 2013)

Ich schlage vor zwecks hitze etc erst gegen 8 oder so fahren zu gehen


----------



## baschti (8. Juli 2013)

Ich bin morgen auf m Wasser und am Mittwoch in Calbe. Donnerstag wollte ich aber in MD fahren... Müssen wir uns dann noch mal kurzschließen.


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. Juli 2013)

Juhu, gab noch ein Missverständnis - mein Paket kommt erst morgen. Werde also morgen und übermorgen fahren gehen.


----------



## To-bi-bo (10. Juli 2013)

So, mein Fahrrad besitzt endlich wieder einen funktionierenden Kettenspanner und ein heiles Freilaufritzel.. 
Ich werde morgen Nachmittag gegen 16-17 Uhr fahren. Gerne am Kloster, meinetwegen auch mal woanders.


----------



## Pipo33 (11. Juli 2013)

Also ich bin dabei.  Muss nur nochmal zu Rad der Stadt. Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## To-bi-bo (11. Juli 2013)

Pipo33 schrieb:


> Also ich bin dabei.  Muss nur nochmal zu Rad der Stadt. Lust mitzukommen?



Muss lernen.. hab mir die Zeit zum Trialen schon freigeschaufelt. @baschti @Jerry Wie siehts aus?


----------



## Jerry (11. Juli 2013)

Sorry ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pipo33 (12. Juli 2013)

Wollen wir dann heute Abend wieder ne ausgiebige Runde radeln??
Vllt so 17 oder 18 Uhr?


----------



## To-bi-bo (12. Juli 2013)

Heute Abend 17 Uhr Spielplatz am Petriförder.. Bin auch per Handy zu erreichen


----------



## Pipo33 (12. Juli 2013)

Wo ist der Spielplatz?


----------



## To-bi-bo (13. Juli 2013)

Morgen 17 Uhr - wieder an der Kirche am Petriförder?


----------



## Pipo33 (14. Juli 2013)




----------



## To-bi-bo (15. Juli 2013)

http://sixsections.com/2013/07/sommer-jam-trial-weekend-in-thalheim/

Jemand Lust? Vielleicht auch nur einen Tag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pipo33 (15. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube da bin ich noch nicht ausm Urlaub zurück. Falls doch, gerne


----------



## baschti (15. Juli 2013)

Ich wollte da auf jeden Fall hin, hab mich aber noch nicht angemeldet...


----------



## To-bi-bo (15. Juli 2013)

baschti schrieb:


> Ich wollte da auf jeden Fall hin, hab mich aber noch nicht angemeldet...



Weißt du schon, ob du einen oder zwei Tage hinwillst? Wenn noch Platz im Auto ist, dann würde ich mich natürlich freuen  
Ansonsten kommt man wohl auch mit dem Zug hin, dauert aber knappe 4 Stunden.


----------



## Jerry (15. Juli 2013)

Ist jemand am Donnerstag unterwegs? So ab 17.30Uhr?


----------



## To-bi-bo (15. Juli 2013)

Also ich und Basti hatten Mittwoch angepeilt.. Freitag vormittag schreib ich eine Klausur, daher wirds mit Donnerstag nachmittag schwierig.


----------



## Pipo33 (17. Juli 2013)

Heute Abend dann?


----------



## To-bi-bo (17. Juli 2013)

17 Uhr? Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Pipo33 (17. Juli 2013)

17 Uhr geht bei mir nicht. Fahr jetzt noch an Barleber ne runde Volleyball spielen. Dachte eher so an 20 oder 21 Uhr (ist wegen der Hitze vllt auch das beste).


----------



## To-bi-bo (17. Juli 2013)

Pipo33 schrieb:


> 17 Uhr geht bei mir nicht. Fahr jetzt noch an Barleber ne runde Volleyball spielen. Dachte eher so an 20 oder 21 Uhr (ist wegen der Hitze vllt auch das beste).



Okay, dann 20 Uhr.. Später ist zu spät


----------



## XtremeHunter (17. Juli 2013)

Wir treffen uns mit den MTBs 17:00 am Opernhaus und werden ein bisschen an Treppen und Kanten üben. Weiss ja nicht, ob euch das zusagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dende24 (19. Juli 2013)

Hey Jungs. Im MD-Forum wird grad über nen Kurzfilm diskutiert. Habt ihr Interesse Euch mit einzubringen?


----------



## Jerry (19. Juli 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs. Im MD-Forum wird grad über nen Kurzfilm diskutiert. Habt ihr Interesse Euch mit einzubringen?



Habe mich mal mit eingebracht. Bin gespannt.


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. Juli 2013)

Heute die erste Klausur gehabt, die nächste ist am Dienstag 
Also will ich morgen eine Runde drehen? Jemand Lust?


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. Juli 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> http://sixsections.com/2013/07/sommer-jam-trial-weekend-in-thalheim/
> 
> Jemand Lust? Vielleicht auch nur einen Tag?



Noch 5 Tage, dann ist die Anmeldefrist vorbei..


----------



## To-bi-bo (22. Juli 2013)

@baschti - Heute um 19 Uhr oder später? Irgendwo wo keine Mücken sind bitte


----------



## XtremeHunter (22. Juli 2013)

Wir treffen uns 17:00 am Dom um ein paar Sachen für die Videogeschichte durchzugehen!


----------



## baschti (22. Juli 2013)

Hatte auch überlegt zum Dom zu kommen, wenn da aber nur Besprechung ist werd ich zu den Klostermauern ausweichen.
@ Tobi - früher kannst oder willst Du nicht?


----------



## To-bi-bo (22. Juli 2013)

Wir sind dann auch um 17 Uhr am Dom..


----------



## To-bi-bo (23. Juli 2013)

Morgen wieder 17 Uhr? Danach wirds bei mir schwierig, bin gegen 20:00 zum Essen eingeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (25. Juli 2013)

Morgen könnte ich mal wieder etwas üben.

16:30 bis 18:30  Domplatz?

länger kann ich nicht


----------



## To-bi-bo (25. Juli 2013)

spätestens gegen 5 bin ich auch da!


----------



## To-bi-bo (26. Juli 2013)

Okay, keine Chance.. das ist meinem Kreislauf einfach zu warm.. Ich fahre frühstens heute Abend ab 8, wenn es kühler wird.


----------



## Akira (26. Juli 2013)

das war nicht nett
Basti und ich haben auf dich gewartet

wenn ich unterwegs bin lese ich das Forum nicht


----------



## To-bi-bo (26. Juli 2013)

Akira schrieb:


> das war nicht nett
> Basti und ich haben auf dich gewartet
> 
> wenn ich unterwegs bin lese ich das Forum nicht



Sorry, wusste nicht wie ich euch noch erreichen sollte - war keine böse Absicht.. Basti hat ja sein Handy nie dabei und deine Handynummer hab ich leider nicht 
Bei dem Wetter werde ich jetzt wohl erstmal bis nach dem Wochenende pausieren (müssen), lernen bei 35° ist schon unangenehm genug..


----------



## To-bi-bo (28. Juli 2013)

Morgen hab ich ab 16:00 Uhr Zeit, dann ist die Klausur endlich vorbei. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pipo33 (4. August 2013)

Bin jetzt wieder zurück ausm Urlaub

Wer will fahren????? ^^


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. August 2013)

Morgen 15:30 fahren? Bin dann mit meiner Klausur fertig und wollte ein paar Stunden rollen!


----------



## Pipo33 (8. August 2013)

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei!!!!
Wo wollen wa uns treffen?


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. August 2013)

Vielleicht erst am Dom und dann rumfahren und Spots suchen.. Habe wenig Lust aufs Kloster


----------



## Pipo33 (8. August 2013)

jut dann halb 4 am Dom


----------



## Pipo33 (9. August 2013)

Morgen 18 Uhr wollen wir Olvenstedt unsicher machen ;-)


----------



## dende24 (10. August 2013)

Huhu, wie schauts denn nächste Woche bei Euch aus? Am liebsten wär mir so Vormittag/Mittag?!


----------



## Chikayne (10. August 2013)

moinsen 

sagt mal leute wo genau geht ihr in MD trailen?
suche immer noch verzweifelt nach strecken .


----------



## To-bi-bo (10. August 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Huhu, wie schauts denn nächste Woche bei Euch aus? Am liebsten wär mir so Vormittag/Mittag?!



Ich bin leider erst ab ~Freitag wieder da, danach aber für 2-3 Wochen



Chikayne schrieb:


> moinsen
> 
> sagt mal leute wo genau geht ihr in MD trailen?
> suche immer noch verzweifelt nach strecken .



Trial ungleich Trail.. wir hüpfen auf dem Hinterrad


----------



## Chikayne (10. August 2013)

mein fehler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chikayne (10. August 2013)

Trial ungleich Trail.. wir hüpfen auf dem Hinterrad [/quote]


ich schätze deshalb kennt ihr auch keine strecke für mich oder?


----------



## dende24 (11. August 2013)

ist wer anders die tage da?


----------



## Pipo33 (13. August 2013)

Baschti, kann es sein das du gestern fahren warst ohne mal bescheid zu sagen? Ich bin enttäuscht...


----------



## To-bi-bo (17. August 2013)

So ich bin dann auch wieder im Lande, die Tage würde ich gerne viel Fahren gehen!

Außerdem muss der Videoteil noch gefilmt werden.
 @baschti: Du hast noch mein Werkzeug


----------



## Pipo33 (17. August 2013)

Ich bin dabei! Montag wär spitze


----------



## dende24 (18. August 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Außerdem muss der Videoteil noch gefilmt werden.



Unser Wochenziel ist es, Euren Part zu drehen 
Voraussetzung ist natürlich Sonne, weil es sonst nicht ins Gesamtbild passt.


----------



## r.lochi (20. August 2013)

zum Film: wie sieht es donnerstag aus?

Gruß Richi


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. August 2013)

@baschti - das hängt von dir (und vom wetter) ab, wann wir den Teil drehen. Ich habe die Woche komplett Zeit!


----------



## Pipo33 (21. August 2013)

Wie siehts denn jetzt aus mit morgen? Ich will auf jeden Fall aufs Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baschti (21. August 2013)

Ich hab erst ab nächster Woche wieder Zeit


----------



## Pipo33 (21. August 2013)

da fahr ich schon mit rad quer durchs land :/


----------



## To-bi-bo (22. August 2013)

Meine Freundin hat gesagt: "Wo ist eigentlich Basti, mit dem bist du schon lange nicht mehr gefahren.. Muss der erst das Geld fürs Auto wieder reinholen?"

Ne, im Ernst - wir müssen nächste Woche unbedingt nochmal Fahren gehen bevor es hier wieder halb Winter wird 
Und ich brauche auch mein Werkzeug dringend


----------



## To-bi-bo (26. August 2013)

Hallo, bin wohl für die Woche erstmal raus.. Hab mir gestern die Bänder am Fuß überdehnt..


----------



## dende24 (30. August 2013)

dat war wohl nischt mit heute drehen wa...


----------



## To-bi-bo (30. August 2013)

Ja, der @baschti hat sich dazu nicht geäußert.. Ich bin immernoch angeschlagen, wenn morgen mein Knöchelschutz kommt, dann würde ich Sonntag mal wieder ne ruhige Runde machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (4. Oktober 2013)

Hat jemand evtl einen Karton über, in den ein 20Zoll Trialrad hinein passt.
Notwendige Länge 150-160cm


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Dezember 2017)

Leichenschändung. Ich bin am Donnerstag spontan in Magdeburg und würde mein Inspired mit einpacken. Wo sind denn die gängigen (Street)trialspots?


----------

